# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  خواندن فایل با پسوند html در جاوا

## fahim64

با سلام به تمام دوستان عزیز:
  من در برنامه ای که با زبان جاوا در netbeans  نوشتم میخوام که یک فایل با پسوند افئم را بخونم و تگهاش رو بشناسم و روش پردازش کنم ولی در فایل html من فارسی تایپ شده و مشکل پیدا شد با اینکه در کد ها به صورت زیز عمل کردم ولی فقط فایل با پسوند txt فارسی رو میخونه و فایل با پسوند html رو اشتباه میخونه اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید

try { File fileDir = new File("f:\\1.txt"); BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(new FileInputStream(fileDir), "UTF-8")); String str; while ((str = in.readLine()) != null) { System.out.println(str); } in.close(); } catch (UnsupportedEncodingException e) { System.out.println(e.getMessage()); } catch (IOException e) { System.out.println(e.getMessage()); } catch (Exception e) { System.out.println(e.getMessage()); } 
  با تشکر

----------

